# Culling racing pigeons



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

How many ways to culling the pigeon?Any one heard about bad experiened culling pigeons?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

1pigeon said:


> How many ways to culling the pigeon?Any one heard about bad experiened culling pigeons?


Although I have heard that 'culling' can be interpreted as killing,* or* giving away, a pigeon, however, discussing the subject is discouraged on this site.

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my.....You have just opened a can of worms.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

1pigeon,
Please note the Forum Rules of Conduct.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7006

At the risk of this thread getting out of hand, I'm going to close it as we really don't want to start a debate on 'culling', no matter how it's interpreted.

I hope you understand.

Cindy


----------

